# AMR-Physical Agility Lift Test



## EMS25 (Jan 9, 2010)

Does anybody know what the Physical Agility Lift Test for AMR Los Angeles is? I know it is held at a doctors office but I would like to know what it is. Thanks.


----------



## Marty Mcfly (Jan 9, 2010)

I dunno about L.A., I work in Ohio. Its simple, they have set up where you can add weights to a bar, but it simulates a cot. They make you raise, lower, and walk with the set up. It only took about 20 minutes. Unless you can't lift a piece of paper, you will have no problem.

Good luck


----------



## EMS25 (Jan 9, 2010)

My friend will take this test next week. My company didn't have one when I got hired.


----------



## kittaypie (Jan 9, 2010)

i took the physical test for AMR LA county. i'm not the most athletic person, and i rarely exercise. i eat well but that's the extent of my healthiness. needless to say, i failed my first try at the test. you have to lift somewhere around 120-140 lbs from off the floor, carry it up and down stairs a few times, and lift from about a 2.5' table to a 3.5' table. you can take breaks in between. i think they also do a cardio test but i'm not sure. if you ask AMR i think you can get a copy of what they will require from you.

after i failed i went to the gym religiously for a few weeks and tried again. i passed, but struggled a little bit.

i've worked at AMR for almost 2 years and have rarely had trouble lifting. it's mostly technique, and you'll build up the necessary muscles within the first few weeks of working. if you're unsure about your strength, start out by lifting the feet of the gurney, which is less difficult than lifting the head.

just curious, which division of la county is your friend gonna work for (scv, av, or san gabe)?


----------



## EMS25 (Jan 9, 2010)

kittaypie said:


> just curious, which division of la county is your friend gonna work for (scv, av, or san gabe)?



I don't know which division he will work for, he just emailed me and told me LA County. I have to ask him.


----------

